# sound card for logitech z506



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

hello everyone,
i am looking for a decent sound card upto 5k, for my logitech z506 5.1 surround sound speakers for my pc.
currently running on realtek alc 888 6 channel onboard audio.
i want a real performance upgrade.
i am more into creative sound cards than asus xonar series.
and what i've found is creative x-fi titanium. is it good?
suggest....


thanks.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

Asus Xonar DX @ 4K


----------

